# 2012 F75X brakes



## shibui (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just purchased my first Felt (and CX) bike. I have never used cantilever brakes before and I have not been real impressed with them. Any suggestions on how to improve the brakes?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

shibui said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just purchased my first Felt (and CX) bike. I have never used cantilever brakes before and I have not been real impressed with them. Any suggestions on how to improve the brakes?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Replace the pads with KoolStop salmons...


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I upgraded mine to Shorty Ultimate = love em


----------



## shibui (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks PJ. Now if I can only figure out which ones fit!


----------

